# MERGED -- "Dragons: Worlds Afire" ad causes horizontal scrollbar



## Ao the Overkitty

*Screen stretching*

I was wondering if others were having problems with the forum and threads getting stretched by the 'Dragons Worlds Afire' banner ad.  Took me a while to figure out that I only had to scroll right to read an entire line when that banner ad was up.  I am assuming that only those using 800x600 Resolution are affected by this.

Just wondering what was up with this abnormally large banner ad.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Good news - ENworld is getting banner ads from WotC. Woo Hoo!

Bad news - they need to be able to specify the size of their ads, which is introducing the dreaded horizontal scrollbar for many of us. I'm currently asking in the staff forum about potential workarounds that could be considered, but can't promise anything.

I'll let you know if I hear anything more


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Thanks for the quick responce and information.

Not that I normally buy WOTC products anyway, but annoying me by having to scroll or hit reload to find another banner isn't enticing me to buy the book.

I will say the banner has achieved its goal of making me notice it, though.


----------



## JoeBlank

Thanks for asking, I was wondering this myself. It seemed random, and I never even noticed the banner ads. 

Guess I'm not very good at being anyone's target market.


----------



## cybertalus

To counter the Coastal Wizards' *Stretch My Screen* ability, simply activate your *Fit to Window Width* or *Set Zoom to 90%* ability, which are of course abilities of the Norwegian Web Browser prestige class.


----------



## trancejeremy

Yeah, it's pretty annoying.  Couldn't you move the banner over to the left a bit, there seems to be room between it and the ENWorld logo. Or simply not show the ENWorld logo when you show the WOTC one? I have to say, this renders the forums almost unusable.

Alternatively, do you have an address at WOTC we can complain to? Perhaps if they hear of people who will stop buying their products because of their intrusive ads, they will be more reasonable...


----------



## der_kluge

Thanks for pointing out the cause. I'm using a computer other than my own, and thought it was just a quirk of this PC.

Make the bad ad stop!  It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Uder

I'm not seeing them. Do they run through doubleclick? I've got those blocked.


----------



## BOZ

what's most annoying for me is that you have to actually click in the window to use the scroll-wheel.


----------



## Mercule

Very sharp ad.  Too bad it horks up the site interface.  I was actually just popping into this forum to grouse about this issue, specifically.


----------



## Steverooo

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Good news - ENworld is getting banner ads from WotC. Woo Hoo!
> 
> Bad news - they need to be able to specify the size of their ads, which is introducing the dreaded horizontal scrollbar for many of us. I'm currently asking in the staff forum about potential workarounds that could be considered, but can't promise anything.
> 
> I'll let you know if I hear anything more




It was interesting, the last D&D Advisory Panel Survey I took part in...  They were asking which products you had heard of, and where...  ENWorld was one of the options!


----------



## MarkB

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's pretty annoying.  Couldn't you move the banner over to the left a bit, there seems to be room between it and the ENWorld logo. Or simply not show the ENWorld logo when you show the WOTC one? I have to say, this renders the forums almost unusable.



Or alternatively just shove it onto its own line, above or below the logo. It really is being a headache at the moment.


----------



## GQuail

I had been wondering why this was happening over the past few days: I wasn't birght enough to work out it was only happenign with that ad.  ;-)

Like others have said, I dunno if maybe moving it to the left or something is the way to go: I see there's a big hefty transparent chunk of the ENWorld logo, though, presumably to keep "normal" banners in the right place.  I suspect it's going to be a pest to fix it without knacking the rest of the adverts.


----------



## Twin Rose

GQuail said:
			
		

> Like others have said, I dunno if maybe moving it to the left or something is the way to go: I see there's a big hefty transparent chunk of the ENWorld logo, though, presumably to keep "normal" banners in the right place.  I suspect it's going to be a pest to fix it without knacking the rest of the adverts.




I tried to make a 200 width gif, but my image editor won't let me save transparency.  (Doh!)  Which means trying to size it to 200 changes the image.  I definately would like to do that but.. Lacking the tools, I have no way of doing it


----------



## jonesy

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I am assuming that only those using 800x600 Resolution are affected by this.



Actually, my screen resolution 1024 x 768, and it still streches. 15% of EnWorld is off the screen on my display.  :\


----------



## SolitonMan

I was just about to post about this as well.  I'm not sure how the banner ad is picked for display on a page, but if it's a random sort of thing, would it be possible to create a secondary ENWorld logo to coincide specifically with the appearance of the troublesome ad so that the width of the page isn't pushed beyond the border of the browser?  I have to agree, although it's a minor amount of movement (in my 1024x768 setting), it is making it really annoying to use the site while the ad is showing.

View Sourcing the page shows that the ad is stored in an IFRAME tag, which seems to draw the image for the ad from the doubleclick website...suggesting that there isn't complete control of the image on the ENWorld server.  The IFRAME itself has a width of 730, but I can't quite tell if it's getting stretched or not...would it be possible to set the site logo's width to "*" or something similar to dynamically resize to fill the available space?  Or remove the width and height attributes from the logo image altogether to acheive this effect?  It'll be easier than writing code to figure out when to insert an alternative image, but the end result, I suspect, would be a constantly resizing logo.  If it works at all.

Which I can live with, actually, as long as I don't have to horizontal scroll.    

Just my $0.02.

Dave


----------



## jaerdaph

I was just about to post about this too when I saw this thread.

Yeah, it is pretty annoying, so any fix or workaround would of course be most appreciated. 

Congratulations on the WotC Ad account, BTW.


----------



## Klaus

MarkB said:
			
		

> Or alternatively just shove it onto its own line, above or below the logo. It really is being a headache at the moment.



 This seems the best solution to me.

And yeah, I was about to post a thread on this, so instead I'll just jump onto the "it's very annoying" bandwagon.


----------



## jeffh

jonesy said:
			
		

> Actually, my screen resolution 1024 x 768, and it still streches. 15% of EnWorld is off the screen on my display.  :\



Same here. I browse with my taskbar on the side of the screen rather than the bottom (something a _lot _of Web sites don't take into consideration). HTML is _supposed _to reflow and resize to fit the user's window, but a lot of the fancy doodads people are adding to Web pages in recent years don't work that way.

ENWorld just needs to set a firm policy on what size ads can be and stick to it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Klaus said:
			
		

> This seems the best solution to me.
> 
> And yeah, I was about to post a thread on this, so instead I'll just jump onto the "it's very annoying" bandwagon.




Yes, it's very annoying. Just finished a thread about novel recommendations over in the Media Lounge and had to scroll over to see who posted what. There should be a specification on banner ad sizes.


----------



## der_kluge

Can we get a mod to weigh in on this?  Because it's driving me crazy.

Either change the size of the ad, or drop it.  Period.  I'm sick of dealing with it.


----------



## ssampier

Klaus said:
			
		

> This seems the best solution to me.
> 
> And yeah, I was about to post a thread on this, so instead I'll just jump onto the "it's very annoying" bandwagon.




Me, three. I don't mind scrolling vertically since I can use the scrollwheel, but horizontally is annoying.

BTW, I don't mind the ad in and of itself. It makes EnWorld money, I'm happy.


----------



## Jdvn1

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Can we get a mod to weigh in on this?  Because it's driving me crazy.
> 
> Either change the size of the ad, or drop it.  Period.  I'm sick of dealing with it.



 Did you miss the second post of this thread? Or am I confused?

I'm glad WotC is advertising here (why they didn't earlier, I don't know), but shouldn't the responsibility to have appropriately-sized ads fall to them?


----------



## Steverooo

*Easy Work-Around:*

In the meantime, here's an easy work-around...

Just hold down the [Ctrl] key, and press "R".  This reloads the page.  Yes, it takes a good 20-30 seconds over dialup, like mine, but...  Once you get a DIFFERENT ad, you no longer have this problem.

Try it!  It works!


----------



## jonesy

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Just hold down the [Ctrl] key, and press "R".  This reloads the page.  Yes, it takes a good 20-30 seconds over dialup, like mine, but...  Once you get a DIFFERENT ad, you no longer have this problem.!



Umm...what different add? All I keep getting is the Dragons Worlds Afire banner. I've been wondering why there haven't been any others since it was placed there...


----------



## Steverooo

jonesy said:
			
		

> Umm...what different add? All I keep getting is the Dragons Worlds Afire banner. I've been wondering why there haven't been any others since it was placed there...




Well, I just had Unorthodox Paladins, and I've seen the "Anime Face", The Forge Ad, etc.  Sometimes it takes three or four tries, but they're out there...


----------



## Jdvn1

I got the Dragons Worlds Afire banner five times in a row just now. Now, it's a Dark Quest Games ad. There is some variety in the ads.

I think another problem is the frequency of the DWA ad. What's with that?


----------



## Desdichado

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I am assuming that only those using 800x600 Resolution are affected by this.



Nope, I'm at 1024x768 and I'm still having problems.


----------



## ThirdWizard

Adding my name to the very annoyed people. I'm surprised it took this long for a post to crop up on meta. I was starting to wonder if it was just me. Scrolling sideways is so very annoying, and it seems like they've paid for 10 of the same ad, becuase it shows up all the time! I thought about uninstalling flash for a while, but I just can't do it.


----------



## the Jester

I've been wondering what's up with that for the last few days too.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think another problem is the frequency of the DWA ad. What's with that?



I'd guess that Wizards bought a ton of impressions, dwarfing all other ads bought in that way too (not just the size). It is, in pretty much all ways, in a different league than most other ads.

I hope there's a solution for those who are affected that is not "refresh everytime you see it."


----------



## trancejeremy

Well, if there is a solution, or anything planned to be done to fix the problem, one of the powers that be surely would have mentioned it by now.  Guess we just have to live with it.


----------



## Umbran

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Well, if there is a solution, or anything planned to be done to fix the problem, one of the powers that be surely would have mentioned it by now.  Guess we just have to live with it.




If you hadn't noticed, the ads have taken a decided step to the left.  For myself, at least, they are no longer causing issues.


----------



## jonesy

Umbran said:
			
		

> If you hadn't noticed, the ads have taken a decided step to the left.  For myself, at least, they are no longer causing issues.



Nope. Still stretching my screen.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ditto.  Good to know that steps are being worked on to stop it, even if I'm not currently affected by those changes.


----------



## jeffh

Umbran said:
			
		

> If you hadn't noticed, the ads have taken a decided step to the left.  For myself, at least, they are no longer causing issues.



I'm not noticing the slightest difference.

And to make matters worse, it's in Flash - the one thing that I can't right click on and remove from a Web page. Normally when something like this happens, I use the Remove Anything plugin for Firefox to zap it, but in this case I can't.


----------



## Umbran

jeffh said:
			
		

> I'm not noticing the slightest difference.




Not the slightest?  As in - the non-WotC banners are still in the right corner, rather than shifted left so there's blank space to the right of them?

Now, I'm at home working on a smaller 1024 x 768 screen, and when I maximize the window, I do get the scroll bar.

My bet is that what actualy has to happen is that they have to right-justify the things, rather than start a particular distance from the left.


----------



## Roudi

Usually, a site specifies to the customer the required dimensions of a banner ad.  Not the other way around.

Meh.  I guess, for the money it's probably raking in, no one cares that it's giving me a headache (literally, it hurts my eyes)


----------



## Elephant

jeffh said:
			
		

> I'm not noticing the slightest difference.
> 
> And to make matters worse, it's in Flash - the one thing that I can't right click on and remove from a Web page. Normally when something like this happens, I use the Remove Anything plugin for Firefox to zap it, but in this case I can't.




I use the Flashblock plugin for Firefox.  It disables all flash by default, giving you a clickable button to enable specific flash objects in place of the Gargantuan ad banners or what-have-you.  It also has a whitelist feature, so you don't have to click the "enable" button every time you want to watch a youtube video (or whatever).


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm not seeing that ad anymore--is it coming up a lot less often now? Was that an issue?

EDIT: Right when I post that, there the ad is again, and there is stretches my screen again. It's annoying because it stretches _just_ long enough such that I can't click the Quick Reply button without scrolling.


----------



## Steverooo

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I got the Dragons Worlds Afire banner five times in a row just now. Now, it's a Dark Quest Games ad. There is some variety in the ads.
> 
> I think another problem is the frequency of the DWA ad. What's with that?




I've gotten the annoying ad nine times in a row, myself...


----------



## Agamon

I don't normally use Adblock on ENWorld (the ads have been fairly unobtrusive), but in this case, I make an exception.


----------



## IronWolf

Elephant said:
			
		

> I use the Flashblock plugin for Firefox.  It disables all flash by default, giving you a clickable button to enable specific flash objects in place of the Gargantuan ad banners or what-have-you.  It also has a whitelist feature, so you don't have to click the "enable" button every time you want to watch a youtube video (or whatever).




I had wondered what all the fuss was about.  I run FlashBlock in FireFox so I haven't seen it yet.  Elephant's right - FlashBlock is a great plug-in.


----------



## ThirdWizard

I just got Flashblock. It's still stretching the screen for me, though. It's just a white bar now instead of pretty.


----------



## jeffh

Elephant said:
			
		

> I use the Flashblock plugin for Firefox.  It disables all flash by default, giving you a clickable button to enable specific flash objects in place of the Gargantuan ad banners or what-have-you.  It also has a whitelist feature, so you don't have to click the "enable" button every time you want to watch a youtube video (or whatever).



What version are you using? I just installed it, and like the person who replied just above, the only difference it makes is that I get a white bar instead of the ad. It's not the ad as such that I care about, it's the fact that it's forcing a scroll bar.


----------



## Orius

Yup, it's been providing annoyance to me as well, ranking somewhere below a hangnail.  I found that refreshing the browser might get rid of it (sometimes it doesn't want to go away) on my, but an extra long banner is annoying, even when I have screen resolution set at 1024x768.


----------



## Agamon

jeffh said:
			
		

> What version are you using? I just installed it, and like the person who replied just above, the only difference it makes is that I get a white bar instead of the ad. It's not the ad as such that I care about, it's the fact that it's forcing a scroll bar.




Adblock Plus.  I find it way better than Adblock, especially for blocking some content on a site rather than all of it.


----------



## Agamon

As an aside, one thing about Flash not many people know about: by default, Flash allows sites that you haven't visted to store content on your PC.  You can go here to fix that.


----------



## Elephant

jeffh said:
			
		

> What version are you using? I just installed it, and like the person who replied just above, the only difference it makes is that I get a white bar instead of the ad. It's not the ad as such that I care about, it's the fact that it's forcing a scroll bar.




Flashblock 1.5.1 and Adblock Plus 0.7

Adblock has an option to leave the empty space where it removes ads or to snip the affected area out of the page entirely.  There's a setting in the Extensions box to change the behavior.


----------



## jeffh

Elephant said:
			
		

> Flashblock 1.5.1 and Adblock Plus 0.7
> 
> Adblock has an option to leave the empty space where it removes ads or to snip the affected area out of the page entirely.  There's a setting in the Extensions box to change the behavior.



Ah. Adblock must be doing most of the heavy lifting, because Flashblock alone just isn't cutting it.


----------



## Cheiromancer

I'm not having trouble with the ads anymore.  But then again, I just changed to Mozilla.  Did they fix it, or did the browser change do the trick?

[edit]1280 x 768... I don't think I changed it... Oh, wait.  I think it was my Mom's computer, and 1024 width wasn't enough.  Never mind.   [/edit]


----------



## ssampier

I'm using Firefox on 1024 x 768 width resolution and it's still present. It's REALLY annoying trying to read the (newly) raised review section.

As before, I am all for EnWorld getting more money. But please have kindness on us lowly resolution users. Of course, my laptop with 1280 x 1024 screen (widescreen) does not have this problem.


----------



## ssampier

Twin Rose said:
			
		

> I tried to make a 200 width gif, but my image editor won't let me save transparency.  (Doh!)  Which means trying to size it to 200 changes the image.  I definately would like to do that but.. Lacking the tools, I have no way of doing it




I just notice this. 

That's strange. Doesn't the free GIMP support transparency?

Try it here:

http://www.gimp.org/
http://gimp-win.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Maldin

I'd like to add my "me too"... or rather my "me 52". I came looking for this forum specifically to comment on this exceedingly annoying ad, and I wasn't surprised to find a rather lengthy thread about it already in existence.

It goes without saying that Enworld should absolutely place up front size requirements on banner sizes coming from advertisers. I'm surprised that they already don't have such requirements. Tell Wizo to send you a new banner. It'll take their "Flash dude" minutes to shrink it. Heck, can't Enworld shrink its boundary window?

Denis, aka "Maldin"
=============================
Maldin's Greyhawk   http://melkot.com
Loads of edition-independent Greyhawk goodness... maps, magic, mysteries, mechanics, and more!  And BANNER-FREE too!


----------



## andargor

Egads, my view of the forums is way stretched as well. I'm using Stealth, and, yes, Firefox w/Adblock.


----------



## Piratecat

Just letting you guys know that we're aware of the problem. Morrus is on vacation this week, so we'll go over it and figure out our options. We really like the WotC ads, but I'm sure there's a way to set them so that folks don't have to scroll.


----------



## Maldin

Cool.  
They do look nice, though, when the annoyance factor is gone (my work machine has a 1280 screen). 

Denis, aka "Maldin"
============================
Maldin's Greyhawk  http://melkot.com


----------



## jonesy

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We really like the WotC ads, but I'm sure there's a way to set them so that folks don't have to scroll.



Make the EnWorld logo shorter? I'm noticing it has about twice the amount of black space than the extra space the WotC ad adds. At least on my screen.

Or would that affect something else?


----------



## Desdichado

jonesy said:
			
		

> Make the EnWorld logo shorter? I'm noticing it has about twice the amount of black space than the extra space the WotC ad adds. At least on my screen.



Ditto.  There's a lot of wasted real estate associated with the ENW logo itself on my screen too.

For what it's worth, rpg.net has the exact same WotC banner ad, and it doesn't cause any stretching there because the rpg.net logo is considerably smaller than ours.


----------



## BOZ

jonesy said:
			
		

> Make the EnWorld logo shorter?




why should we have to be the one to give anything up?


----------



## Jdvn1

Because that WotC ad is getting on my nerves? 

On a semi-related note, I got a look at that Dragons World Afire book... interesting, though it needs more cooler pictures.


----------



## Teflon Billy

I would dearly love for somehting to be done about this.

Days later, it's driving me _way _crazier than it probably should be.


----------



## Aus_Snow

It *is* a bit annoying, actually. And (presumably) easily fixed.


----------



## Piratecat

It's Morrus's call, and he's on holiday. He should be back by Monday!


----------



## hong

Just switch to the Stealth skin, people. No problems here at all.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Stealth Skin changes nothing for me.

If that banner is up, I'm getting a scrollbar  :\


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

jonesy said:
			
		

> Make the EnWorld logo shorter? I'm noticing it has about twice the amount of black space than the extra space the WotC ad adds. At least on my screen.




A quick look in photoshop reveals that the ENWorld Logo in 300 pixels wide, but the last 113 pixels are absolutely empty.  The logo itself is only 187 pixels wide.  The rest is wasted, blank space.


----------



## Piratecat

With luck, that will make the solution simple.


----------



## Henry

Maldin said:
			
		

> It goes without saying that Enworld should absolutely place up front size requirements on banner sizes coming from advertisers.




We already do.


----------



## diaglo

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It's Morrus's call, and he's on holiday. He should be back by Monday!



was he one of the yobbos who got sent home after Engerland's victory?


----------



## Joshua Randall

*"Dragons: Worlds Afire" ad causes horizontal scrollbar*

The "Dragons: Worlds Afire" ad causes the horizontal scrollbar to appear on my browser. This is extremely annoying, especially since that ad seems to be in heavy rotation.

I know I am not the only person affected by this.

I also know that, while I otherwise find the ad banner quite interesting, I categorically refuse to click on it unless/until it stops causing the horizontal scrollbar issue.


----------



## Umbran

A bit of detail:

The old banners require a window to be no less than about 764 pixels wide to avoid having a scroll bar.

The new WotC banners require a window to be no less than about 1030 pixels.

Which means that running 1024x768, you *cannot* view a page without a scrollbar (and likely having to use it to see all the available text).


----------



## Piratecat

We're going to cut off "dead space" from the EN World logo, I believe, to see if that helps at all; I just haven't matched time with Morrus to discuss it yet (I just started a new job.) We're aware of the problem, and will work to fix it.


----------



## Steverooo

You're not the only one to notice!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=165458

Hmmm...  How do I turn the graphics off, in IE, again?

I, too, am refusing to click on WotC's banner, due to annoyance!


----------



## Joshua Randall

Thanks to the mods for the quick responses. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steverooo said:
			
		

> I, too, am refusing to click on WotC's banner, due to annoyance!



Shame, because it's a neat looking book.


----------



## ssampier

sounds great. It is a pain, but bareable because at least we have a voice.


----------



## Morrus

Fixed it!


----------



## Morrus

Fixed!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Morrus said:
			
		

> Fixed!



 For me, I still lose the last 5 characters or so on each line and the margins beyond that unless I use the scrollbar.  I don't mind too much, but thought I'd let you know that it still exists.


----------



## Dog Moon

Morrus said:
			
		

> Fixed it!




Woohoo!


----------



## BOZ

Morrus said:
			
		

> Fixed!




correct!


----------



## jonesy

Excellent! Two thumbs and six tentacles up!


----------



## Desdichado

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> For me, I still lose the last 5 characters or so on each line and the margins beyond that unless I use the scrollbar.  I don't mind too much, but thought I'd let you know that it still exists.



Same here; I don't scroll as much, but I still scroll on occasion.  I'm at 1024x768 resolution on IE with the Stealth skin.


----------



## Desdichado

hong said:
			
		

> Just switch to the Stealth skin, people. No problems here at all.



I've been on Stealth for years.  We still get banner ads.


----------



## Steverooo

Nope, it's NOT fixed!  My screen is still stretched (although not as much).  Horizontal scroll continues!


----------



## Steverooo

Morrus said:
			
		

> Fixed!




Nope!  (Just better!)


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

Same here.  Still scrolling off somewhat.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Not perfect, I'm still scrolling also, but it is better than it was.


----------



## Umbran

Well, let's clarify - 

Before the big ads, it wasn't tht you'd never see a scroll bar at all.  Most folk just browsed with windows large enough that they didn't run into them.

With this fix (and the default skin), you should not see a scroll bar unless you're browsing with a window under about 930 pixels wide.  So, you should be able to arrange things nicely if you're working a screen at 1024x768 or larger.


----------



## Morrus

Hmmm... weird.  I've attached a screenshot of what I get (at 1024x768).  As you can see, I have a gap to the right of the banner and the banner is now pretty much pushed up against the EN World logo.  The actual number of horizontal pixels being used by the header is now LESS than it was before the banner was there.

So I'm totally confused and at a loss as to how it can still be happening!  Suggestions are welcomed (I don't have the option of making the banner smaller, unfortunately).


----------



## jonesy

Morrus said:
			
		

> Hmmm... weird.  I've attached a screenshot of what I get (at 1024x768).



That's exactly what I see (also 1024x768).


----------



## Knight Otu

Don't forget that there's more than one ENWorld banner. The textless banner has been shortened but, for example, the one showing in General Discussion doesn't seem to be.


----------



## Morrus

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Don't forget that there's more than one ENWorld banner. The textless banner has been shortened but, for example, the one showing in General Discussion doesn't seem to be.




Of course - good catch!

Everyone, could you check and see if the problem is occuring on the main forum index page?  That's the shortened one.  If everyone sees that page without scrolling, then we've found the answer to the problem.


----------



## Steverooo

Nope.  It's "fixed" when other ads run, but not when WotC's is up.  Prior to this ad, the only time I ever experienced problems was when someone posted a too-long graphic to a thread.


----------



## BryonD

Thanks!


----------



## Jdvn1

There's a white border, or something, part way around, but I much prefer that to the screen stretching.


----------



## Joshua Randall

This is what I see, right now, while posting this message. You will note the horizontal scroll bar is there. (Also, I am in Stealth mode, and I am at 1024/768.)

_Edit: added a second screenshot showing the main forum index with the horizontal scroll bar being caused by the WotC ad banner._


----------



## Jdvn1

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There's a white border, or something, part way around, but I much prefer that to the screen stretching.



 Yep, the problem appears on other parts of the boards.


----------



## Steverooo

*Stupid Question, Away!*

Okay... here's a stupid question...  Why can't someone tell WotC that their ad is causing problems, and ask them if their art department can do another in a smaller size?


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

Morrus said:
			
		

> Of course - good catch!
> 
> Everyone, could you check and see if the problem is occuring on the main forum index page?  That's the shortened one.  If everyone sees that page without scrolling, then we've found the answer to the problem.




Yup, that must be it.  The ENWorld logo on _this_ page is still 300 x 65 pixels - exactly what it was previously.  You'll need to change all of them displaying on all pages for it to resolve the issue.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Okay... here's a stupid question...  Why can't someone tell WotC that their ad is causing problems, and ask them if their art department can do another in a smaller size?



 My impression is that WotC doesn't _do_ smaller ads.

For some inane reason, no doubt. And, since they're a big money buyer, they get a big ad.


----------



## Bront

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I was wondering if others were having problems with the forum and threads getting stretched by the 'Dragons Worlds Afire' banner ad.  Took me a while to figure out that I only had to scroll right to read an entire line when that banner ad was up.  I am assuming that only those using 800x600 Resolution are affected by this.
> 
> Just wondering what was up with this abnormally large banner ad.



That's what's doing it.  That's by far the most annoying thing I've had to deal with, and at times has made the forums harder to use and less readable than I may like 

Any way we can get rid of it?

FYI, I use 1280x1024 res, but not maximized, so I'm close er to 768 width.  And I find this highly problematic.


----------



## BOZ

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My impression is that WotC doesn't _do_ smaller ads.
> 
> For some inane reason, no doubt. And, since they're a big money buyer, they get a big ad.




the insane reason of making it more visible, undoubtedly.  



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Any way we can get rid of it?




undoubtedly, there is an agreed-to time limit on how long the ad was purchased for.    when that runs out, then it will be gotten rid of.


----------



## ssampier

Same problem here. I haven't experienced in a few days, I thought it was all fixed. Doh!


----------



## Cheiromancer

I wonder if the annoyance factor helps or hurts them?  It makes "Dragons: Worlds Afire" a lot more memorable than a bland, inoffensive ad would.

Mind you, I don't think the followup reaction to "There's that ing book that was ing up EN World! " will be "I should buy a copy!".

But what do I know about advertising?


----------



## the Jester

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I wonder if the annoyance factor helps or hurts them?  It makes "Dragons: Worlds Afire" a lot more memorable than a bland, inoffensive ad would.
> 
> Mind you, I don't think the followup reaction to "There's that ing book that was ing up EN World! " will be "I should buy a copy!".




I suspect it will be more like, "Hmmm, haven't I heard of this book somewhere before?"

In which case, mission accomplished!


----------



## Jdvn1

the Jester said:
			
		

> I suspect it will be more like, "Hmmm, haven't I heard of this book somewhere before?"
> 
> In which case, mission accomplished!



 That's what happened to me. That's why I picked up the book to look at it.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's what happened to me. That's why I picked up the book to look at it.




But when you remembered where you saw it, you threw it aside in disgust, right?

Surely I'm not the only person who boycotts products whose ads I find irritating?


----------



## Steverooo

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> But when you remembered where you saw it, you threw it aside in disgust, right?
> 
> Surely I'm not the only person who boycotts products whose ads I find irritating?




Nope, you're not!


----------



## Steverooo

More threads on this same topic, that need merging in...

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=167374

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=165511


----------



## Jdvn1

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> But when you remembered where you saw it, you threw it aside in disgust, right?
> 
> Surely I'm not the only person who boycotts products whose ads I find irritating?



 No, I looked at the book to see what it was.

Though, the annoying ad probably had something to do with my not wanting to buy it.


----------



## Hussar

See, some of us are using pretty old computers and small monitors.  My home 'puter is no problems, but, my work computer is just brutal.  However, it appears that Adblock + sorts the issue here at home anyway and I'll add it in when I get to work tomorrow.  Thanks for the heads up on that.


----------



## hong

<--- laughs at all the poor suckers still running in 1024x768.

HAW HAW! <--- laughing


----------

